# New Guy



## yardbird78 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just found this forum and signed up. I have been pretty active on the ARC and FSM forums, but this one looks to be very interesting. I hope to spend a fair amount of time here.

Darwin, O.F.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Lots of good people here. You'll
enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

G'day mate (with best Aussie accent)....welcome to the family! Watch out for the Aussies....they'll drink you under table in no time..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome. I used to be on ARC but haven't visited in quite a while. That is a good site. Many talented people.


----------



## kevin89 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi. I'm new guy coming from france, Glider pilot and found of warbirds. I 'd like to improve my english and speak about world war 2 aircrafts. This forum seem to be the best place.


----------



## seesul (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Kevin and Darwin and welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## yardbird78 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome.

Darwin, O.F.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello welcome Yardbird-- You'r going to be suprised at all the info on this site--- Enjoy!!


----------



## kevin89 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank for your welcome, I see that you have a huge panel of knowledge about ww2 aircraft, I am a bit loosed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

G'day Yardbird! Yeah....what Lucky said watch out for those bl**dy Aussies.... 

...and hello to you too Kevin!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Kevin and Darwin to (as Doug puts it) our little escape from the real world!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, all!


----------

